# Uncouplers help



## Glarkcable (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a 312 Loco (Link type) and setting up the layout for uncouplers. Can I use the 704, 706 uncouplers ?
Any comments appreciated,
Glarcable


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a dumb question, not from you but from me,lol Do the couplers have a green or yellow "box" on them? I can't get to my book to look up the numbers, but in either case, yes, your uncoupler will work. As a kid I had both link and knuckle couplers, and the uncoupler worked fine with either. Just make sure your couplers are within spec of the track. I have approx 12 of these but none on my layout, duh!!


----------



## Glarkcable (Dec 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

Appreciate your support. Thats good...talk about being dumb )(& risky), I just bought them on ebay, 5 minutes before your response..
Cheers
Michael


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Glarkcable said:


> Appreciate your support. Thats good...talk about being dumb )(& risky), I just bought them on ebay, 5 minutes before your response..
> Cheers
> Michael


Usually there's a small risk involved but you can't go wrong with flyer stuff. There's a huge market for it as it is very collectible. When you buy your first set of switches, make sure you get the controller with them.A lot of times you'll see a set of switches but not the controller. Then you'll see another auction from the same guy selling the controllers. Your 312 engine has smoke and light. If it doesn't smoke, have no fear, there are parts to rebuild it, and it's easy. I've done around 20 and they all work great. Lightly oil your engine, and keep the oil out of the reverse unit. It will pick up dirt and get nasty, making it stick.Any help I can give, just pm me or respond on the site. PMing me will get a faster response as my email will notify me of a pm. Best wishes Mate!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Michael, it sounds like you're really getting into this---great! Let me suggest you buy yourself an inexpensive car like a 631 gondola or a cheap boxcar and replace one of the link couplers with a knuckle coupler. This makes it a transition car: it enables you to buy and run cars with knuckle couplers, so as to better feed your new addiction. Replacement knuckle couplers are readily available on Ebay, incidentally.

Also, you might want to consider posting on this site when you're looking for stuff. Everybody ends up with things like uncouplers sitting on a shelf because they were part of a parts lot they purchased. Like as not, you'd get a much better price here on the site---we tend to do a lot of parts-swapping between members. Most of us are in the habit of resurrecting dead locomotives and restoring them, so we tend to mail a lot of stuff back and forth without fretting over prices. Oh! And you have a smoker, so you need to get some smoke fluid and use it regularly so you don't burn out your smoke unit. Any train store will carry it, and any brand will work---just get one with the eyedropper. There is a small tube in the smokestack: squirt the fluid into the tube. If your lady objects to the smell, get rid of her.

Okay, if you can't get rid of her, smoke comes in a variety of scents. My basement reeks of bayberry from Christmas!


----------



## Glarkcable (Dec 29, 2011)

*Progress is good, bank balance is slowing*

OK, so my success list today is: Bought a 312 Loco and tender, bought two lots of tracks all in excellent condition, clean , no rust, 24 straight tracks, no curves. Two of 706, 704 uncouplers and two 696 track trips. Im looking at an 18B transformer there's a few on ebay Im looking at. I think I need some track connectors to connect the transformer too... Ill have to also secure an Aussie step down transformer for the 18B.... and some curved track and Ill be able to move things.
Oh yes, one more thing. Im house hunting right now, so I guess one of my key targets will be a LARGE LARGE Garage, capable of 5 cars (I only have 2). Wife will probably be a bit suspicious.
You have all been a great help.
Cheers 
Michael


----------

